# Abt's With Q-view!!



## brohnson (Feb 18, 2010)

*ABT’S WITH Q-VIEW*

12 – Jalapeño Peppers cut in half
3- Green Peppers cut in quarters
2- 6oz. Cream Cheese
4- Cups shredded cheddar cheese
½- Cup diced up pickled garlic
*I got this recipe from* *NWBHoss but I’ve added some more directions to the recipe hope you didn’t mind.*

*Mix this all together and stuff away. I than add a Smokey link on top and wrap them in bacon and smoke them for 2 1/2 hours at 250 degrees. I smoked these with apple chips. Thanks for looking.*


*All the fixing's*

*I'll be smoking these tomorrow so stay tuned for **the finish pics.*


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good !!


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 18, 2010)

Those green pepper ones are a new idea..g/f and kids might go for that with less heat.

 Thanks for the idea.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats why I'm trying them for the kids, I dont see why they wont work.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll tell you that you can find some jalapenos that aren't that hot we have a store here called winn dixie and their japs are not very hot and I have got them from there many many times too. Now if you get them from walmart grab an extra gallon of milk and maybe some ice cream for in the morning to sit on too.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 18, 2010)

those look good, let us know how the peppers worked


----------



## jd08 (Feb 19, 2010)

I had the same situation with our Wal-Mart. The first time I picked some up I commented that they were the hottest jalapenos I'd ever gotten from a regular grocery store. The second time, they burned my hands through latex gloves and made the first ones seem mild.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

I love 'em nice and hot!  Its a good idea to have some for the more gentle stomachs out there.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 20, 2010)

The better job you do with getting out the seeds and capsicum, the milder they will be.  If you can find them, seniorita peppers are the cousin of the japs and are like Aneheim heat, but in the JAP shape.


----------

